# Thermal monocular for squirrel hunting



## dslc6487 (Jul 15, 2021)

Any of you fellow squirrel hunters out there use a thermal monocular to help locate the squirrel.  I am 75 years old and don't seem to be able to spot them like I use to.  My little feist, Pat, gets real aggravated with me when she trees and I have to call her off because I can't locate the squirrel.
If you are using a thermal unit, which one do you have or which one would you recommend?  Thanks my friends...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 16, 2021)

You need a young tree/vine shaker bud!


----------



## DrK (Jul 16, 2021)

I use one for deer hunting and it works best at twilight, dawn and dusk, where you can't see clearly and make out shapes of animals from the landscape.  It takes a minute to check the field instead of having to scan the area for 5-10 minutes with a binocular.  

It works best in the morning when the temperature difference between the landscape and body heat is widest.  A little bit more difficult in the afternoon especially if it was a hot day and the trees and vegetation and letting off heat.

It will obviously work only if a part of there body is exposed.  If you are gong to use it for squirrels it might be difficult if they are just peeking at you and won't work if they are hiding behind a branch or leaves. 

It might be worth a try but may not solve all your challenges.  I am using an old FLIR First Mate.  The newer ones are better and around $600 for the basic models.  I definitely recommend it for deer and hogs.  Nap for 5-7 minutes, scan the area for a minute and then back to napping.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 16, 2021)

Some of the High Roller coon hunters are using them. But that is at night when it cools a little. I’m sure a coon has a much bigger heat signature than a squirrel does. I’d go with a vine puller, them young eyes and legs are the trick. I’ve bought allot of them off with a sundrop and a honey bun. A good one will retrieve for ya too.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 16, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Some of the High Roller coon hunters are using them. But that is at night when it cools a little. I’m sure a coon has a much bigger heat signature than a squirrel does. I’d go with a vine puller, them young eyes and legs are the trick. I’ve bought allot of them off with a sundrop and a honey bun. A good one will retrieve for ya too.


How do you get them off their video games?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You need a young tree/vine shaker bud!


Yep getting scarce though


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> How do you get them off their video games?


Tell them if they stay at the house they gonna have to rake leaves.....or they could go hunting.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 2, 2021)

I agree that a squirrel behind a fair sized limb might be tough to read unless there's a huge temperature differential. Think insulation, the more insulating material between you and the heat source the less it can pick up.


----------



## jackthehunter (Jan 15, 2022)

What is your choice finally? Depending on the sight, I'd prefer the usual monocular while the daylight. Vortex is a perfect brand for that, here is a review about my favorite monocular! 
Cheers


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a Taipan TM-19 and wouldn't suggest anything lower than the 15, but the 19 is amazing. The more expensive ones do better with leaves on. I wouldn't have found this one without it.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 7, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> How do you get them off their video games?



Best thing is to take them hunting and never let them start playing video games.


----------

